# Is this a Rhom Frank? What type?



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Not quite the best pic but was trying for ages to get the right angle!


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

1 more


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sanchezi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You guys are getting better and BETTER!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep Sanchezi. With Franks ID pinned it helps :nod:


----------

